# Crash on carbon Fibre bike



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Had an off today after hitting a rock on the road. Took a tumble and just got some gravel rash but fortunately nothing more serious. The front handlebar got bent and the brakes got knocked out of alignment but my LBS was able to put everything right.

I've heard that carbon fibre frames can fail in a collision, what should I look for? I have a 2009 Scott CR1 Pro (full carbon fibre frame)

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The LBS would have noticed any frame damage. Ride on.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Optomrider said:


> Had an off today after hitting a rock on the road. Took a tumble and just got some gravel rash but fortunately nothing more serious. The front handlebar got bent and the brakes got knocked out of alignment but my LBS was able to put everything right.
> 
> I've heard that carbon fibre frames can fail in a collision, what should I look for? I have a 2009 Scott CR1 Pro (full carbon fibre frame)
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Without the use of special equipment, the best you can do is carefully check over the frame/ fork for deep gouges and cracks. 

From your description of the crash and because they're hidden from view on an assembled bike, the areas I'd be concerned with are the steerer tube/ fork crown junction, so IMO it would be wise to pull the fork and examine them for damage.


----------



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help PJ532


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Listen for a creak or click type noise and be careful for the next several rides.
Most of the frame fails I have seen have been immediate and visible not so for both my riding partner and myself. Both of us have had a frame fail following accidents. 
I had a head on collision with a bull mastiff resulting in a Three piece collar bone and three fractured ribs. She took a side swipe as a car next to her turned right, flipping her, and the bike, over a guard rail and down a steep embankment she only got scrapes/bruises and a homicidal rage.
Neither frame had a detectable crease/crack to start with, but her frame had an unidentifiable 'creak' in it, somewhat like BB creaks sound like, the next time she got on the bike. Several rides after I got back on mine it developed a creak too, Most notable when standing while climbing. My bike started handling funny corning at speed, I didn't have to look close to find the tell tale parallel cracks under the clear coat on the down tube just behind the head tube and was able to tiptoe home on it. Hers took only a couple rides with the creak getting less(?)before there was a noticeable sag on the right side of the crank. There was obvious spiral shaped cracks following the carbon weave at the down tube above the BB and a few small ones on the down tube near the head tube..
This was my second CF frame fail following a crash. We both have Ti bikes now.

Never fear underdawg is here!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bradXism said:


> This was my second CF frame fail following a crash. We both have Ti bikes now.


Lots of variables re: crashes/ impacts and resultant damage, but FWIW and generally speaking, aluminum cracks (but does bend on occasion), steel and Ti tend to bend and CF cracks. So while Ti may offer some advantage in repairability (as does steel), _any_ frame material suffers damage (consistent with its inherent properties) given a large enough impact.

_And... _I'd bet your Ti bike has a CF fork.


----------

